# BRS golf booking



## oakey22 (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone else's club have the BRS golf booking system, we have it at ours and its so good its unbelievable. You can view tee times on the net, book and see what members are playing, it also lets you play with other members when there is not a 4 ball for the tee time. You can also edit players for your tee time slot and cancel a tee time too 

Also sends you an email telling you about the booking you have made


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2011)

We have it and I agree it works well. You do get the odd glitch but generally its a big improvement on what we had before


----------



## Dodger (Jun 5, 2011)

we have just installed it but only for Visitor bookings and Open Comps but we hope to go to the Members by the end of the year funds depending.

It has been a huge success so far with the bookings for open comps in particular being superb!

For anyone who hasn't seen it before check it out here....

www.hirselgc.co.uk


----------



## Crow (Jun 5, 2011)

We've had it for a few years and it works a treat.


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah we have it at ours and it works really well, it is only in use on Tuesday's and Friday - Sunday. Dont know why Tuesday's?


----------



## brendy (Jun 5, 2011)

Virtually every club in NI uses it, local company too which is nice. All of the top clubs sites that I have looked at use it also, great way of preventing pile ups on the first teebox.


----------



## richy (Jun 5, 2011)

We have it at our club. Never had any problems so far except the early times filling up to quick


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 6, 2011)

The system works great but have to agree with above early times fill up quickly but boy it's a nightmare come the winter months. Tee times go live 13 days before at 1600, if you're not logged in and clicking at 1601 latest you will not get 18 holes in, more of a problem with over subscription than the system itself!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Does anybody know if there is an actual App for this booking system?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2015)

Dont think so but pretty easy to use via internet on phone, did this weeks bookings from Switzerland no problem


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 14, 2015)

No app that I know off but simple to use over the internet/mobile phone.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 14, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Dont think so but pretty easy to use via internet on phone, did this weeks bookings from Switzerland no problem 

Click to expand...




Farneyman said:



			No app that I know off but simple to use over the internet/mobile phone.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for replies. We are going to this system soon so i was trying to keep one step ahead. Looks pretty simple to use on other golf club websites.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2015)

We have it.  We have tried it at weekends, and it failed miserably. Back to open play. As we like it. Booking, pah!


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 14, 2015)

As I've posted before we have it at mine. I love it. Only used on Tuesday's and Friday-Sunday. Goes live 13 days before at 1600. Yes you do have to be refreshing the screen at 15.59.59 but a small price to pay.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2015)

we have it but only after 11am, open play for membvers only before then. Works ok but plenty still not bought into the system and dont book slots


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			Yeah we have it at ours and it works really well, it is only in use on Tuesday's and Friday - Sunday. Dont know why Tuesday's?
		
Click to expand...

Tuesday is traditionally 'Ladies Day'.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2015)

We have had it since the summer, it works well. Some of the ladies section aren't happy has on ladies day we used to be able to play anytime during the day but now we have to stick to "windows"


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			No app that I know off but simple to use over the internet/mobile phone.
		
Click to expand...

same here nothing to fancy on log on screens to slow use on mobile network


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 16, 2015)

We use BRS, the times do go very fast in the winter month, but that will aslwys be the case no matter what system you use. I like knowing what time my golf is booked for.


----------



## IanMcC (May 10, 2020)

I have messed up something on our BRS system that I cant fix. I wonder if anyone here can help. I wanted to edit the casual booking member rule down from 14 day availability to 2 day. This is for the post coronavirus partial reopening which will hopefully be soon. I entered BRS/Tools/Members Booking/Member Casual Booking Rules. I edited the enabled field (the only white one, the rest were grey). After adding the amended rule it came back as disabled (grey). Tried looking in configuration but cant find anything to enable a rule. Can anyone here bail me out before I have to contact the office girl cap in hand on Tuesday morning?


----------



## KenL (May 10, 2020)

We have a system called Freetime.  OK except that it hangs at 8am when times are released.  Can be impossible to get on to even attempt to get a time.  When you do get on it can freeze for 5 minutes or so meaning you don't know whether you got a time or not.

Heard good things about BRS and Intelligent golf.


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

We've had BRS for years. Absolutely no issues. The manager and women's and men's hcap secs say it is very flexible. 

I heard ClubV1 were developing their own but now it seems ClubV1 (HDID) is taking over or merging with BRS


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

We've used BRs for a few years but last week were told we're switching to the Scottish Golf VMS system. You can book times etc but also pay your money and enter your score as you play then it works out handicap changes etc for you so should be perfect for the' new normal'.


----------



## IanMcC (May 10, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			I have messed up something on our BRS system that I cant fix. I wonder if anyone here can help. I wanted to edit the casual booking member rule down from 14 day availability to 2 day. This is for the post coronavirus partial reopening which will hopefully be soon. I entered BRS/Tools/Members Booking/Member Casual Booking Rules. I edited the enabled field (the only white one, the rest were grey). After adding the amended rule it came back as disabled (grey). Tried looking in configuration but cant find anything to enable a rule. Can anyone here bail me out before I have to contact the office girl cap in hand on Tuesday morning?
		
Click to expand...

Panic over. It was because I forward dated the start date, the system would not enable the rule. Moved it back to yesterdays date and all now working again.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

We use BRS for all bookings seven days week. There is an app if you google it. 
All works really well no issues, can book up to four weeks in advanced see what comps etc. I use it on fone and no problems.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

https://www.brsgolf.com/web/members-app.html


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			We've had BRS for years. Absolutely no issues. The manager and women's and men's hcap secs say it is very flexible.

I heard ClubV1 were developing their own but now it seems ClubV1 (HDID) is taking over or merging with BRS
		
Click to expand...

We use Clubv1 and the club introduced a booking system prior to lockdown. One of the biggest gripe was one person could block book a slot for three others (their mates) and so all the slots went in seconds especially for weekend golf. I'd prefer to see it restricted to booking your own time only and putting the onus on individuals to book and not have groups tied to the web doing it en masse


----------



## HamiltonGuy (May 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We use Clubv1 and the club introduced a booking system prior to lockdown. One of the biggest gripe was one person could block book a slot for three others (their mates) and so all the slots went in seconds especially for weekend golf. I'd prefer to see it restricted to booking your own time only and putting the onus on individuals to book and not have groups tied to the web doing it en masse
		
Click to expand...

But if you can only play at weekends as you work and don’t want to play with ransoms then why play. I play with my friends because I enjoy playing with them, I’ve no interest in playing with some of the golf club characters on that other thread


----------



## KenL (May 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We use Clubv1 and the club introduced a booking system prior to lockdown. One of the biggest gripe was one person could block book a slot for three others (their mates) and so all the slots went in seconds especially for weekend golf. I'd prefer to see it restricted to booking your own time only and putting the onus on individuals to book and not have groups tied to the web doing it en masse
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean one member could book one tee time and use it to choose fellow members (or guests) to join him/her?
I don't see anything wrong with that.

I thought at first you meant one person could book four times, that would be wrong.


----------



## rulefan (May 11, 2020)

KenL said:



			Did you mean one member could book one tee time and use it to choose fellow members (or guests) to join him/her?
That's how it works.
I addition, the booking player can restrict the number playing by 'blocking' the 'spare' spaces
		
Click to expand...

That's how it works.
In addition, the booking player can close 'spare' places if he want to limit it to a 2 or 3 some.


----------



## HamiltonGuy (May 11, 2020)

Surely if they book the spares and folk play there’s really no issue. If they book them to stop others playing in a 2 ball then contact the committee or council and ask them to investigate as BRS has software that can show stuff like this. At one place I play it’s warning, ban, chat about further restrictions for repeat offending, my other club has just got it however they’ve conveyed that it shall be similar to above


----------



## Robster59 (May 11, 2020)

We are going to start using BRS once this lockdown lifts.  Previously we've never had a booking system for members and never needed it.  
My only concern, which I think is what Homer was alluding to, is that someone is allowed to book more than one time slot.  i.e. they can book one time slot for 1-4 members (dependant upon the rules) and add people to that, but they then can't book the following time slot in another members name.  I think that could cause issues.


----------



## brickie (May 12, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			We are going to start using BRS once this lockdown lifts.  Previously we've never had a booking system for members and never needed it. 
My only concern, which I think is what Homer was alluding to, is that someone is allowed to book more than one time slot.  i.e. they can book one time slot for 1-4 members (dependant upon the rules) and add people to that, but they then can't book the following time slot in another members name.  I think that could cause issues.
		
Click to expand...

it is my understanding that if other members were to divulge their password to you you could book all of them in. At our club the system goes live at 6am so only one person has to set the alarm and he/she can book all their mates in!! It's not in the spirit of fair play but it happens.


----------



## rulefan (May 13, 2020)

brickie said:



			It's not in the spirit of fair play but it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not in a golf club


----------



## brendy (May 13, 2020)

BRS should be set up (at least ours is) that each of the slots per tee time must have a members name booked from a drop down list, it cant be held blank. Empathy means available.
 Open days are different but they are quite rare compared to weekly comps.


----------

